# Harry Pickering



## meatbeast (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi Folks,
Thanks for letting me join, I'm trying to piece together some history regarding my Great Great Uncle Harry, he was on the MV Abossa when it was torpedoed,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Abosso

I found his name on the tower hill memorial, and here
https://uboat.net/allies/merchants/crews/person/34366.html

but i cant find any info on his discharge number?

any pointers on where to start?
many thanks
john


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard John, enjoy the site. I can't help you regarding the discharge number, but there are some people on the site who are clued up in that regard.

Cheers Frank


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Seems the forum software has gone a little haywire or I'm haveing a senior momment!
I have replied to the thread MV ABOSSO here.

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=289511

cheers Roger


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Is this the right man? :- http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C9492403

Dave W


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Dave W,
According to CWGC Harry Pickering was born in 1900
https://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/2792627/pickering,-harry/
Also the BT391 record you linked to concerns the invasion of Europe 1944/45. MV ABOSSO was lost 29/Oct/1942.

regards
Roger


----------



## meatbeast (Nov 13, 2018)

thanks guys, lots to go on there, little update apparently he also served on apapa,

Dave w, i dont think it is unfortunately, I have his birthday as sep 1900... however i didnt do the family tree so i'm gonna double check.
thanks again folks


----------

